# Barking during obedience



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Our club recently has split up (due to loosing our TD/helper to health issues and our second up and coming helper switching clubs) so a few members and I are working together until we figure things out. We are only doing obedience right now (and soon tracking) and I have a few questions that they couldn't answer, hopefully the more experienced members will be able to help or at least suggest a few things to do.

Stark (22 months) has had an issue with drive - he lacks it - or at least did..

When I give a command to sit or down or have him back up (a cue to get him to fuss in the proper position) he starts barking at me. He will comply with the command but he will either look straight ahead or glance at me and then start barking/protesting.

I always reinforce the command with a verbal when this happens.

Our old trainer told me to just ignore him and it will go away - but it hasn't. It's not all the time but it is increasing.

Now, the other day he was told to platz and when he did he dropped but bounced up a bit (didn't have his whole legs to the ground - almost like he was readying himself to spring up) and started barking.

I used the "enough" command which is my "shut up" command and he did listen but when given another command a few minutes later he did the same thing but with a sit - he jumped up and down for a split second (think B&H) while barking, this time glancing at me and then compling. BRAT!

I gave a collar correction (we use a prong) and reinforced the command verbally.

Another member think it's drive overload (which is so funny to me if you knew the issues I had with him in the past) while another thinks it's just bratty behaviour.

I will say that we are at a place now where I am happy with his performace on the field and out and about - he seems more laid back and disinterested in the home while training though.

Any thoughts?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I get this out of Madix and granted, sometimes it is out of overdrive but a lot of the time it's out of frustration...however, I am not sure how to help you as my methods are more a "lets try this and see if it screws anything up or makes it better" type LOL

Interested to see responses


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am super afraid of squashing his drive, especially during obedience so I haven't really done anything and am just ignoring it mostly.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Weird I was just talking to someone else about exact topic today. 

To me, there is an overlap between drive overload and bratty behavior. I mean, when a dog breaks a platz because he is too high, yea, I can say he got up because his drive overloaded BUT that does not change the fact that he broke the platz. Platz is platz. So from that standpoint, it's bratty behavior. 

If Stark is holding his position and doing his obedience and barking at the same time, that's one thing. If the barking is making him break position, then you have to treat it like if he broke position without barking and you have to figure out a way to manage the drive more. Drive for the work is good but only insofar as it does not interfere with his work. Believe me, I fight this battle with Ike every day.

Falon told me she does this thing where she teaches Madix to bark on command and then get him to bark BEFORE they train obedience. To me, that seems like a really interesting way to manage drive. It kind of revs the dog up and settles it down at the same time.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Nevermind, she beat me to your response. It's a good method though. I am thinking about trying it with Ike.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hmm.. Might have to try this tomorrow... Thanks Jason and Falon!


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

I have this problem too, although with my dog it seems to be an excitement/frustration thing for the ball. He doesn't do it so much if I use food. When he is keyed as soon as I give the heel command and through the whole routine he is barking his head off.:wild: I find it hard to correct because every command he does immediately (sit.down etc) but he gives an excited yelp each time as he does it. 

I have been trying to aim for just a few seconds of quiet heelwork and then rewarding that, and not rewarding anything that has a bark in it. But what tends to happen is that he keeps repeating the command over and over to try and get it right and because the frustration builds so does the barking. 

So not totally sure what to suggest. I use 'enough' as my cue to be quiet too but it doesn't seem to sink in as he is so keyed up in obedience.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

It was my TD's suggestion actually. And I'm not sure if it's just because Madix learns the way he does. The MORE excited he is, the more focused he is - especially if I let him have a little outlet before-hand. He only leaks/barks DURING exercises if he is frustrated or in overdrive.

So, for example. I will do a little bit of targeting and fast downing (something we have to work on) to get him in the mindset of work and excitement for his tug. Then I grab his lead when he's just shaking to go and ask "Madix, are you do you want to work?! Really?! Are you sure?! Yeah?! Let's go!!!" and then give the Fuss command and he slams into my legs and off we go. He is LOUD too, as soon as I start asking him, he starts barking. However, this particular dog uses barking as an outlet all the time so I'm not surprised this worked lol. 

He does have a separate Gib Laut command though.


----------

